# Anyone need an Orbea-branded saddle?



## serpico7 (Jul 11, 2006)

The mods may kill this, but figured I'd try, since the only real market for this is Orbea owners. I have an Orbea-labeled saddle from my 2006 Lobular that I no longer need. I'm pretty sure it's a Sella Italia Filante Trans-Am (Trans Am means it has the cutout) that has just been labeled "Orbea". PM me for details if interested.


----------

